
A Perfect DNS Storm (2018) - fagnerbrack
https://www.adammargherio.com/a-perfect-dns-storm/
======
dmt314159
is it practical to use fully-qualified domain-names everywhere, which means no
search path or ndots entries are needed.

it can be interesting looking in nameserver logs for hosts making successive
queries for variations of FQDNs based on their search paths, and/or A vs AAAA
lookups.

